# regarding stickys



## babu (May 9, 2006)

should i print stickys that are important to me?

do you delete them after a certain period of time or can i find them on your site somewhere?

how would i do that if that's the way it works.

i'm learning about all the information you all have.

thanks
babu


----------



## Dave M (May 9, 2006)

Sticky threads are designed to put useful information in a location - at the top of the list of topics for the applicable forum - where the information can easily be located by all. 

There is no timetable for sticky deletion. Presumably, such information will stay there until it is considered no longer useful. Thus, it should not be necessary to copy the information for your own file.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 9, 2006)

The one thing the server change a few weeks ago did do for us was eliminate the need for us to keep purging old messages in order not to run out of database space. 

Sticky threads are generally are thought to be of special importance so that we want to make them easy for you to find, thus they are 'stuck' at the top of the message list. 

Some may be of temporary importance, and will be 'unstuck' when they are no longer of special interest. In this case, they'll usually just assume their normal place in the queue of messages below them, based upon date of the last post.

Examples are some of the [How To] threads that were listed as stickies in this forum. They are still here, but are no longer stickies. Instead we have one _Troubleshooting_ sticky thread that includes links to the other threads.

Some may have no relevance at all after the passage of time, and they may possibly be deleted. But anything that is likely to have any reference value will most likely be retained.


----------

